# Jet 400 afs



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a air filtration unit for my shop which is small I'm looking at the Jet 400 and would like some input . Dose anyone have an opion on this unit . I also looked at a grizzly but they are out of stock till summer .


----------

